# Problem installing X11



## Buddo (Jun 21, 2012)

Hello,

I'm new to this but have tried installing X11 as per the handbook, but *I*'m getting the below error on install. Can anyone help on what this could be?

```
checking whether /usr/local/bin/python2.7 version >= 2.5... configure: error: too old
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to [email]ashish@FreeBSD.org[/email] [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/x11/xcb-proto/work/xcb-proto-1.6/config.log" including the output
of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea to provide
an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. an `ls
/var/db/pkg`).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/xcb-proto.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/libxcb.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/libX11.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/dri.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/xorg.
```
Thanks in advance.

Ryan


----------



## SirDice (Jun 21, 2012)

Your version of Python is too old. Update that one first.


----------



## jnbek (Jun 21, 2012)

If I remember correctly, python25 and python27 are seperate ports, so you'll need to *pkg_delete -f* the old one then build the new one as they will conflict each other.


----------

